
Allow six-year-olds to vote? No, but it’s not as crazy as it sounds (2018) - motivic
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/17/six-year-olds-vote-children-progressive-idealistic
======
jstewartmobile
New strategy for an old goal of elites and their agents in academia. Old
enough to join the franchise, old enough to get molested:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_petition_against_age_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_petition_against_age_of_consent_laws)

------
jeffml84
My official view: The state doesn't have legitimate authority to tell anyone
what to do.

Unofficially: As far as the idea of six-year-olds having a say in major
societal decisions, I think it points to the issue that there is no
prerequisite for adults in the first place.

There is no qualification for intelligence, intent, educational
level...anything important. Just age.

Lastly, we're not really talking about voting. We're talking about cult
rituals of going to a booth and casting pennies in a magic well.

A six year old already has the ability to "vote" what they do with the power
they have. And they have more than they realize.

